# sat nav



## bikersteve (Feb 15, 2008)

hi all i have a mini cooper s 02 plate it has sat nav fitted in the middle like they do i want to no can i buy a disk to update the sat nav so i can get get traffic info and if so where does the disk go?thanks steve hope to hear from sum 1 soon.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

i'm not sure if you can get the traffic info via the map update disc. my understanding is that you have to have the antenna to receive that info. i'm not sure how one would add that to a factory nav that did not come with one.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think the old nav system (basically the same as E46 BMWs) has the capability to support real-time traffic updates. That was new with the new system installed in the '07 R56 MINIs.


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 15, 2008)

ok thanks lads for your help i will have to go to bmw and ask them.


----------

